# Instaling a car subwoofer



## jokerman77 (Sep 14, 2010)

i have a jbl car subwoofer that i want to instal in my car but the back of my car stereo doesent have a signal output for the subwoofer..i have the remote cable, power cable, and amplifier and the only problem i have is getting signal to the amplifier


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I think you want this forum: http://www.diychatroom.com/f46/


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Im assuming you have a factory stereo. The best solution is to buy a new headunit. You could wire the remote turn on wire to the accessory wire that becomes hot when you turn the key on, and for the signal they make whats called a "line out converter". I think that's what your after


----------

